# Bowl # 5



## Jim Beam (Oct 19, 2015)

Really sorry for the bad cell phone pic. This is my 5th bowl. About 7" by 3". A nice piece of hickory. Finished with tung oil.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Very nice bowl and beautiful Boston Terrier. Mine was here 15 years and fun til the end.


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 19, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Very nice bowl and beautiful Boston Terrier. Mine was here 15 years and fun til the end.


We have three, they are a hoot. Like living with cartoon characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2015)

He looks a little disturbed that the bowl is empty...


----------



## CWS (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice looking bowl Robert. We have an older gentleman in our turning club who numbers all of his bowls. His last bowl was number 974. Keep up the good work.
CURT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice bowl! your cranking them out! Does hickory grow in your area?


----------

